
Show HN: LEManager – Simple web-admin for managing Let's encrypt certificates - efesak2
https://github.com/analogic/lemanager
======
stephenr
How on earth does a simple PHP application warrant being packaged
_exclusively_ using Docker?

~~~
efesak2
Because its simple to manage, simple to install and that was my target. Its
_exclusively_ my choice, but hey its open source - take the code and create
your own package...

